# Looking for free program to burn normalize and burn wav files to audio cd



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

help!............................................................


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you tried Audacity? Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder It does a lot of things but I'm not sure if it'll do a burn to cd.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm using CD Burner XP
CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software

You can also use Windows Media Player (assuming you're using Windows)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You can use Audacity to normalize it and then burn using Windows Media Player, that's if you are using a pc.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...here is a totally free version of Samplitude 11 Silver...

Interface > Samplitude


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Hey there...here is a totally free version of Samplitude 11 Silver...
> 
> Interface > Samplitude


Thanks a lot for that Jimi. I'll have to download this and check it out later.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> I'm using CD Burner XP
> CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software
> 
> You can also use Windows Media Player (assuming you're using Windows)


I did, but it didn't normalize like it said it would


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Did you try audacity? It's an open source program. Great for doing simple things like normalizing tracks.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just learning and studying myself. From everything I have read and heard...don't normalize. It will suck the life from the recording. Instead, learn to use compression and how to ride faders in the mix to control the levels.


----------

